# NEW 7: First Real Pic Ever???



## chunkyb (Feb 4, 2003)

Greetings:
I took this photo of the New 7 this afternoon. They were doing a photoshoot near my office at the Disney Music Hall in Downtown LA. The car was covered most of the time but I caught it with the cover off for a minute. Unfortunately I was in a rush so the pic ain't perfect. But I went back a lil later for another shot(s) and the car was already back in the truck. Damn. I could see new headlights and from the pic you can see the new tail end. Also, I think it says V12 on the side. Enjoy.

Chunky B


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the photo :thumbup: 

Bummer that no photo of the headlights


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

From what I can see in that picture I like it... even though the rear is blocked somewhat I think it is an approvement over the last design.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Good catch, chunkyb! Is it me, or does the trunk resemble the e34 a bit now? :dunno:


----------



## chunkyb (Feb 4, 2003)

I feel lucky to have had my camera on me for that shot. I'm dissappointed I couldn't get better ones however. At least i got this one. Three months ago I was driving by little tokyo and they were doing a photo shoot of the new three! I slowed way down and I could see it was defiinitely the new 3, but I had no camera on me or back in the office. that would have been awesome. But I'll always have one on me and I hope to share more!


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the photo. However, honestly, I cannot see much on this shot. Even the tail-lights are obstructed by someone...
All I can really tell from the ajar trunk lid is that the red/backup lights strips is gone. Also the rear bumper seems new. But that's about it.
The red part on the left side of the trunk lid seems to a be a shadow of some red object.


----------

